# Dog names



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

In a different thread speakmanfamily asked for help with names for two new dogs. I started to post this in reply but then realized it might seem disrespectful (sure don't mean to do that) and besides, I went in a little different direction. Still, I thought it might be kinda fun. So here's a challenge: what's the weirdest pet names you've ever used/heard of?

When I was a kid (5th or 6th grade) I had two pet white rats-- Templeton & Grezilda. I used to sneak them into school in my shirt pocket. Thankfully, I never got caught! Over the years I've toyed with naming some of my dogs after my beloved rats . . . but in the end I just couldn't quite bring myself to do it. Besides, my wife wouldn't let me! Pet names don't come much weirder than that! 

Oh, wait. Yes they do. A couple years later we had a shaggy white dog (just a mutt--but what a mutt she was!). My dad named her Shagnasty McCrudivitch--we called her Shaggy for short. I guess that would be a little weirder!

I'm sure someone out there can top those. Wanna try?


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm.. Weirdest names we've ever used were the cat called HeyCat, and a dog that we called puppy dog for so long that she was finally named P.D.

We adopted a Pyr who came with the name Junie Moon. ound:

Now our dogs carry musician names: Zeppelin, Joplin, Hendrix, Floyd...
The barn cats are Cassidy and Sundance.


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

I like the musician names.

My high school best friend had a dog name PurpyDerp. In a flash of imagination he name one of their Holsteins BigCow.

My mother-in-law has a really tender heart. She once adopted a stray that had to have been the ugliest dog I've ever seen in my life. To keep from hurting the dog's feelings, she named it Beauty. She was convinced it could understand American English and would think she was beautiful because that's what everyone called her. Come to think of it, she once called me handsome. Wonder what she meant by that?!?!?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mom named cats with wierd names occasionally. Once she got 3 kittens and named them according to their color: Ashley (grey), ------ (white) and Goldie (yup, yellow). She also had a deranged cat she called Fearless Fosdick. He'd stalk and pounce on you when he thought you weren't watching, and he didn't hold back the claws! Oh, yea... forgot about my OWN cat I called Tinkles.... guy why!! LOL


----------

